# resize partizioni estese con parted

## bandreabis

Ciao, ho bisogno di consigli.

Volevo intallare un altro SO linux ma mi sono accorto (sì, solo sbattendoci il naso contro) che devo cancellare una partizione ntfs (vuota) e ingrandire la partizione extended che contiene la mia gentoo per far posto alle nuove partizioni logiche:

Dispositivo Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System

/dev/hdc1   *           1          63      506016   83  Linux

/dev/hdc2              64         126      506047+  82  Linux swap / Solaris

/dev/hdc3             127        2451    18675562+   5  Esteso

/dev/hdc4            2452        4865    19390455    7  HPFS/NTFS

/dev/hdc5             127         249      987966   83  Linux

/dev/hdc6             250         858     4891761   83  Linux

/dev/hdc7             859        1832     7823623+  83  Linux

/dev/hdc8            1833        2451     4972086   83  Linux

Cancellare hdc4 e fare spazio a hdc3 per creare altre partizioni. Il mio timore è quello di perdere le mie partizioni gentoo.

Volevo sapere se la mia operazione era possibile e indolore, chessò, con parted (ma non capisco come funzioni il resize): modificare l'end di hdc3 per poi creare nuove partizioni.... posso farlo senza perdere tutto?

Grazie

Andrea

----------

## bandreabis

Up

----------

## bandreabis

Ho trovato il comando, ma ancora non so se perderò i dati... non mi resta che provare....

Andrea

----------

## federico

Che comando utilizzerai ?

----------

## bandreabis

http://libranet.com/support/db/2.8/0359

----------

## TeoBì

Salve Ragazzi,

 avrei il seguente problema, ho una partizione estesa con dentro 5 unità logiche. Vorrei eliminare l'ultima unità logica e ridemensionare la partizione estesa senza perdere le altro 4 unità logiche. Premetto che ho già fatto un backup. E' possile farlo senza perterde le 4 unità 

logiche? parted con il comando resize può funzionare in questo caso, perchè in questa guida le partizioni estese non vengono citate.

```

http://www.gnu.org/software/parted/#TOCdocumentation 

```

Bisogna utilizzare qualche altro programma? Si può fare questa operazione su una partizione estesa senza perdere i dati?

Grazie mille per la vostra attenzione. Saluti.

----------

## Cazzantonio

fatto il merge del thread aperto da TeoBì

Fate una ricerca prima di postare!!!!

In questo caso la cosa era abbastanza semplice visto che bastava cercare usando come parole chiave il titolo del nuovo thread aperto...

Il lavoro di noi moderatori non è mettere le toppe a tutte le pigrizie degli utenti e cercare non è una cosa opzionale ma obbligatoria!

Vediamo di dare una lettura alle linee guida ?

----------

## TeoBì

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> fatto il merge del thread aperto da TeoBì
> 
> Fate una ricerca prima di postare!!!!
> 
> In questo caso la cosa era abbastanza semplice visto che bastava cercare usando come parole chiave il titolo del nuovo thread aperto...
> ...

 

Una precisazione, per quanto riguarda la ricerca io l'ho usata e ho trovato questo thread a cui hai unito il mio. Il problema era che nel thread non c'erano le risposte che io cercavo, allora ho pensato di aprirne uno nuovo, qui mi scuso perchè non ho letto attentamente le linee guida e mi è sfuggita la voce di riesumare vecchi thread.

Fine precisazione.

Cmp c'è qualcuno che ha già utilizzato parted con successo per ridimensionare una partzione estesa? bandreabis tu sei riuscito a farlo senza problemi? non hai specificato se quella volta quando l'hai usato hai perso i dati oppure no.

Grazie di tutti per l'attenzione, saluti.

----------

